# Power mix issues



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

I am way new to this forum and have only had my Oyopoks for a couple of weeks now. I was told by a couple of locals that I would be best off making my own fruit flies. I was given instructions on this "Power Mix" formula, and I went to the grocery store to get the item listed. Here is were my concerns start:

Water: no problems with that
Vinegar: There's two, yellow and white, which one?
Dark Molasses: no problem
Grape juice concentrate: There's two, white and purple, which one?
Overripe Bannanas: Does that mean a little brown on them or all black?
Malt of meal: Which flavor?
Potato flakes: no problem
Brewers Yeast: What the heck is that and where am I supposed to get it?

I ended up with tap water, White vinegar, Dark Molasses, Purple grape juice concentrate, Yellow bananas with a little brown, Brown sugar Malt of meal, potato flakes, and Dry active yeast.

I think I mixed them up correctly two days ago. So after two weeks am I going to be really disappointed? I'd rather know now so I can make new cultures this weekend. If I am not using the right stuff, can someone point me in the right direction of where to get what is needed.

Thanks
Robbie D


----------



## atomic_gnar (May 11, 2005)

hey finally someone else that has used this i am currently gathering all the ingredients. SUpposedly the brewers yeast is the key ingredient go to a bulk barn or a store that sells food in bulk and ask about thats what i did and i got it. WHat the heck is malt of meal i got no idea. Amd grape conentrate? Keep me infromed about your mixtures and how they go
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

atomic_gnar said:


> hey finally someone else that has used this i am currently gathering all the ingredients. SUpposedly the brewers yeast is the key ingredient go to a bulk barn or a store that sells food in bulk and ask about thats what i did and i got it. WHat the heck is malt of meal i got no idea. Amd grape conentrate? Keep me infromed about your mixtures and how they go
> Thanks


Malt of meal I found at the grocery store with the breakfast stuff like cereal.

I found cans of Grape juice concentrate in the frozen section of the grocery store along with other frozen juices (ex.orange juice, pineapple juice, apple juice ect.)


I guess my big questions is going to be, will my Dry yeast work the same as the other yeast recomended? I always thought all yeast was the same.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

There was a thread that said the brewer's yeast you can get from gnc or other vitamin stores, the better quality ones in the glass bottles, actually produce more flies. I don't know if this is true, but many have tried it and said it greatly increased their output. Any brewer's yeast should work, but I just started some cultures myself for the first time, and I opted for the stuff at my local vitamin store.

Also, I didn't make my own medium, I bought a pre-made medium, which can help if you are a begining just starting out at the fruit fly thing.

Another thing, I was told to "acitivate" the yeast first by taking half a cup of warm water, adding 1/8 tsp sugar, and 1/8 tsp of yeast. then let it sit for a while until it gets all cloudy, swish it around and see if there are some bubbles. If so, then it is ready and you can take an eyedropper and drop some onto your media. After a minute or so you add the flies. That's what I did, and I guess we'll see what happens in a week.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Here is a link to the place where I get my brewers yeast. It is exactly the same stuff GNC sells in the glass jars for about 1/3 the price. My yields are great! 


I use the most overripe bananas I can find, and usually let them sit until they are almost black. I just made some today and it was actually tough peeling the bananas because they were so mushy. 

good luck!
Ed


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

"Suggested Retail: $248.88
Less Profit / Savings: $77.15
Wholesale including shipping*... $171.73"

OMG!! I paid $7.17 for a glass jar of "Genuine Brewer's Yeast"

50 pounds of yeast.. Holy...


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Water: I always used RO water and had good results
Vinegar: White
Grape juice concentrate: Purple, it's cheaper 
Overripe Bannanas: Doesn't really matter, I have used bananas that werent' very ripe, you just have to mush them up more
Malt of meal: Get the original
Brewers Yeast: This is really the key ingredient. You want nutritional brewers yeast. As others stated, you can usually get it in the vitamin section of your grocery store or a specialty vitamin store.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Sarah, 5 lbs is $18.41, 1 lb at GNC is $8.99. 
Ed


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

lol, ed, I only saw the 50 lbs and was like whoa.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah, 50 lbs would last quite a while! 

As Aaron said, good brewers yeast seems to be the key. 
Ed


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Ed Martin said:


> Here is a link to the place where I get my brewers yeast. It is exactly the same stuff GNC sells in the glass jars for about 1/3 the price. My yields are great!
> 
> <link snipped>
> 
> Ed


Good god... Here's a web page for these types of links:

http://www.tinyurl.com


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I did not realize I violated some rule. Problem fixed! 
Ed


----------

